# GeographicalCuber's progression thread



## GeographicalCuber (Dec 8, 2022)

Hi. this is my progression thread.

My PB singles:

3x3 15.678
2x2 1.52
4x4 1:32.199
5x5 2:59.???
OH 45.249
Clock 17.322
Megaminx 1:56.???
Pyraminx 3.266
Skewb 3.56
Square-1 44.???


----------



## OldSwiss (Dec 8, 2022)

Your OH seems to be quite slow compared to yor other times. 
Probably there is most room for improvements.

As far as I see, the OH times are usually around the double of the normal 3x3 or even a bit less.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 8, 2022)

I’d recommend posting your overall averages rather than your PB singles, it’s a much better way of measuring your current skill level


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 8, 2022)

Have you ever considered learning BLD? Might be fun for you too.


----------



## GodCubing (Dec 9, 2022)

i think your 4x4 could be a lot faster


----------



## GeographicalCuber (Dec 9, 2022)

ProStar said:


> I’d recommend posting your overall averages rather than your PB singles, it’s a much better way of measuring your current skill level


Thanks!

My overall averages:

3x3 25.087
2x2 5.696
4x4 1:49.165
5x5 3:26.655
clock 30.332 (outdated)
megaminx 2:40.973
pyraminx 8.671
skewb 7.897
square-1 1:04.605
OH 1:00.577

I hope this is useful information.


----------



## Anthonycube (Dec 9, 2022)

GeographicalCuber said:


> 2x2 0.52


Wow. Was this with stackmat


----------



## GeographicalCuber (Dec 12, 2022)

Anthonycube said:


> Wow. Was this with stackmat


Sorry, I mistyped. It's actually 1.52


----------



## GeographicalCuber (Dec 13, 2022)

Weekly competition Results:
202/303 181 points 10 events


----------



## GeographicalCuber (Dec 18, 2022)

Just got a new clock PB on the fourth scramble of the weekly comp! 0.24 improvement from17.32 to 17.08!


----------



## GeographicalCuber (Dec 20, 2022)

Weekly competition results:
237/307 104 points 5 events 
Half of last week’s events because I wasn’t feeling well so didn’t do much cubing
Highlights: 17.08 PB clock single


----------

